# Bugatti Veyron Super Sport ~ 267MPH!!!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*All other Super/Hyper Cars... BOW The F*** DOWN!!!*







































































> As production of the Bugatti Veyron winds toward its eventual conclusion, Bugatti has created what is likely to be the ultimate version of its world-beating hypercar: the Super Sports. Bugatti sent its official test driver Pierre Henri Raphanel out on Volkswagen's Ehra-Lessian high-speed oval with the first Super Sports to see just what it could do. With representatives of the Guinness book of records and German Technical Inspection Agency (TÜV) on hand, Raphanel made passes around the big oval in both directions.
> 
> *With output bumped up from 1,001 horsepower to 1,200 horsepower, torque swelling to 1,106 pound-feet and a revised aerodynamic kit, Raphanel managed runs of 265.9 and 269.8 mph for an average terminal velocity of 267.81 mph and a new world record for a production car.*
> 
> The first five production Super Sports will sport the same black and orange finish as the record car and all production models will be electronically limited to 257.9 mph to protect the tires. The Veyron Super Sports will be publicly shown for the first time at the Pebble Beach in August. Click past the break for the full details.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

It must be fun to be ultra wealthy.
-Getz


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

getz said:


> It must be fun to be ultra wealthy.
> -Getz


Ha! No shyt. Pricing wasn't listed. 

What say you Getz... @ $2M? I can see that just on GP!


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> Ha! No shyt. Pricing wasn't listed.
> 
> What say you Getz... @ $2M? I can see that just on GP!


I heard that to maintain the car you are looking at over 50 grand in the first 3 years.
-Getz


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Now THAT... is nucking futs!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, money being no problem must be nice. 

I think they governed it to protect the tires is simply b/c with that HP and torque, if you mash it yoru tires will just sit there enjoying the view while your rims put down all the HP to the track. 

On a side note, they ahve made it fast enough that when it passes you you won't have a chance to realize how ugly it is. 

Yes. I'm a h8r. I want one.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

getz said:


> I heard that to maintain the car you are looking at over 50 grand in the first 3 years.
> -Getz


Does that include speeding fines?

-Lts


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

getz said:


> I heard that to maintain the car you are looking at over 50 grand in the first 3 years.
> -Getz


Is that all? The insurance and DMV (if you're in Calif) would run about $150,000 for 3 years.

Just the sales tax on the car is enough to buy virtually any car out there.

But I don't like the color scheme on that pic at all. Give me white+silver, or all black.


----------

